# Ok.. 28 gauge for kid question



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

My son got a full choke 28 gauge single shot from his grandpa and loves the way it fits him..he's 10 but a very tall ten year old! I have other guns he can use but he love the way the 28 gauge feels and shoots..So my question is do you think that gun is to light for turkeys? All I can find is high brass 6 shot(not a turkey load) for it so I figured under 20 yards he should be good..what do you guys think

Were going to pattern it soon!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Pattern it is all you can do. There are some hotter reloads in the books for the 28 than you can buy. That might be an option if he is dead set on using that 28. Do you reload at all?


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been down this road.
Try using:
Fiocchi Golden Pheasant- 7/8 oz of #5's, 1300fps, box(25) $15 +/-

Hevi Shot Classic Double- 3/4oz of #5's, 1250fps, box(10) $24 +/-

Bismuth Classic Sport Game Loads - 3/4oz of #4's, 1250fps box(10) $25 +/-

These are not the easiest to find shells. You will probably need to surf the web to find them.

Definitely pattern the gun. 
I have used the above mentioned shotshells and noticed that between 25 and 30 yds i was starting to develop egg sized holes in the patterns.
Am shooting an old Rem Lt-48 in full fixed choke and a Win 101 O/U with both barrels factory full ( screw in's).
Hope this will help ya


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

My .02 and just that, a 28 doesn't have enough bb's in the load for a new hunter.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

I think we should get your son his first turkey with a bow Jeff! so he cant beat out his old man!!! i would love to take you both on a hunt and see if we couldnt get a double.... i would say 7 out of 10 times he could shoot a couple times if he needed... either a couple times with a bow or at least once with a bow and once with a gun... and im sure a 28 guage will be more than ok at the close range we can get the bird... just ask casscityalum how close we can get them :lol:

if i cant get you guys a bird ill have my dad come out and one of us will be able to.. ill put money on it... let me know what you think and talk it over with him... see if he would be interested!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am going to pattern my 28 gauge Verona o/u this year with some Bismuth #5s. . .(I have 7 boxes that I bought last year for waterfowl). I think I am going to try it with Full choke in the 28 next weekend. . .I'll post the results on a phone book test if I can get around to it.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> I think we should get your son his first turkey with a bow Jeff! so he cant beat out his old man!!! i would love to take you both on a hunt and see if we couldnt get a double.... i would say 7 out of 10 times he could shoot a couple times if he needed... either a couple times with a bow or at least once with a bow and once with a gun... and im sure a 28 guage will be more than ok at the close range we can get the bird... just ask casscityalum how close we can get them :lol:
> 
> if i cant get you guys a bird ill have my dad come out and one of us will be able to.. ill put money on it... let me know what you think and talk it over with him... see if he would be interested!


I'm sure he would be all for it! he loves his bow but i know he want to take his gun also..


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

omega58 said:


> I am going to pattern my 28 gauge Verona o/u this year with some Bismuth #5s. . .(I have 7 boxes that I bought last year for waterfowl). I think I am going to try it with Full choke in the 28 next weekend. . .I'll post the results on a phone book test if I can get around to it.


would love to see the results!


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

First off, i don't have a 28ga (but i want one). You might want to look in to smaller shot. If you keep your max range at 20 yards you would have more pellets and they should still get the job done. As a kid with a single shot 20ga 2 3/4w/ full choke i know i overkilled many a critter with 6 and 7.5 at 20yds. Here are some numbers i took from my reloading handbook.
Lead pellet count: 
7/8 3/4
#5= 149 128
#6= 194 166
#7= 259 222
#7.5= 302 259

velocity and energy lead @1295fps

size 20yd 40yd
5 970/5.4 780/3.5
6 950/3.9 750/2.4
7.5 910/2.3 705/1.4

Patterning the gun is a must. 
Good luck and thanks for taking the boy out.


----------



## nu-waystove.com (Jan 8, 2009)

My cousin let his son about the same age shoot a 12 ga. yes, he killed the bird but ended up with a bloody nose and a sore shoulder. Bad expierence. the kid has grown up and has since harvested another bird. Stick with what he is comfortable with! I don't think this will be an issue if you pattern the gun. Hide him well let the bird get good and close. a good shot is a good shot no matter how u slice it.

Good Luck!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, apparently someone used all of the phone books up at the cabin, but I was able to put the 28 gauge on the turkey target.

Here are the results with the Verona with factory FULL choke and #5 Bismuth 2 3/4" 2.25 Dr eq. 1250 FPS 3/4 oz. at 26 yards.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

sweet! thanks!


----------

